# To Kill a Mockingbird now available on Kindle Store AND Book Klub is starting!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw this trending on FB:

http://gu.com/p/3zmy2



> Harper Lee has agreed for To Kill a Mockingbird to be made available as an ebook and digital audiobook, filling one of the biggest gaps in the digital library.
> 
> In a rare public statement released through her publisher, HarperCollins, Lee said: "I'm still old-fashioned. I love dusty old books and libraries. I am amazed and humbled that Mockingbird has survived this long. This is Mockingbird for a new generation."


To be released on July 8 . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*WOOOO HOOOOO*

It's her birthday, she can epublish if she wants to!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I KNEW you'd be excited!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I KNEW you'd be excited!


Does happy dance!






Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

(link doesn't work on my iPad.  ) rats...I don't think it can be embedded...will work on it later! Gonna dance my way off to the sewing studio! Here's the direct link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y66j_BUCBMY


----------



## SWF (Jun 14, 2011)

I also just spotted that in the Guardian. 

I read it for the first time at school, and it's stayed with me ever since. I don't usually listen to a lot of audiobooks but I'm definitely looking forward to having the ebook


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Count me in to buy it as soon as it is available!  Yay!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not available for pre-order on Amazon yet.    C'mon, Jeff, what's the hold up?  

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Yay!  Finally!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy tears!!! I'm all goosebumpy. 

I'll be getting the ebook and audiobook (if I like the narrator). I love reading with Whispersync.

OMG, if they get a similar voice to the movie ... I'm even more goosebumpy.

Kisses to Harper Lee!!!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

That's very cool!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I was just heading over to post this news...I knew Betsy would be excited.

Now maybe I'll read this book for the first time in my life. LOL.

L


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

It is hard to see To Kill A Mockingbird in anything but paper but...the times are a changing


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I was just heading over to post this news...I knew Betsy would be excited.
> 
> Now maybe I'll read this book for the first time in my life. LOL.
> 
> L


Ah, good, I was afraid to admit I've never read it, either. (And I'm not sure I will even when the e-book becomes available.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not available for pre-order on Amazon yet.  C'mon, Jeff, what's the hold up?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah . . . I checked that first thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Ah, good, I was afraid to admit I've never read it, either. (And I'm not sure I will even when the e-book becomes available.)


I only read it a few years ago. I'm not sure I would have enjoyed it so much if I didn't have the vision of Gregory Peck as Atticus in my mind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, Ann doesn't want y'all to know about this, 'cause she only suggested it to me on Facebook, but she (and now I) signed up to be notified of new releases by Harper Lee. 

You should be able to do this from the Harper Lee author page. I think this is a direct link:
http://www.amazon.com/Harper-Lee/e/B00456LE3M/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1398729471&sr=1-1&kbpst-20

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just hadn't gotten back here yet -- was checking out FB posts.  Gotta divide my 'social media' time, ya know.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay!

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/29/living/harper-lee-mockingbird-digital-book/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apparently, Ann doesn't want y'all to know about this, 'cause she only suggested it to me on Facebook, but she (and now I) signed up to be notified of new releases by Harper Lee.
> 
> You should be able to do this from the Harper Lee author page. I think this is a direct link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Harper-Lee/e/B00456LE3M/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?qid=1398729471&sr=1-1&kbpst-20
> ...


Yup, that worked. Looking forward to reading it again. I've seen the movie many times, only read the book once, in high school, one of those required reading things.

One of those times when the required reading was actually worth it.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

HUGE, surprising news. I wonder who they'll get to voice the audio version?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Daniel Harvell said:


> HUGE, surprising news. I wonder who they'll get to voice the audio version?


If I read the article correctly, the audiobook will simply be a remastered digital version of the existing audiobook on CD narrated by Sissy Spacek.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I rarely watch the news, but I was at my parents' house last night and I caught this - I figured you guys would be all over it.  I am very glad that Harper Lee decided to release the e-book.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

It's available now for pre-order.  (which I just did!) It's been years since I read it,  but I'm looking forward to reading it again in the Kindle version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

And it's only $4.74. Pre-ordered.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's the link!



ETA: When did Amazon quit letting us use our gift card balance for pre-orders?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Here's the link!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: When did Amazon quit letting us use our gift card balance for pre-orders?


 It will come off a GC balance -- but you need a CC to pre-order in case you don't _have_ a GC balance when it's actually released.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It will come off a GC balance -- but you need a CC to pre-order in case you don't _have_ a GC balance when it's actually released.


I don't want to derail the thread, but what you said above is the way my pre-orders have always worked. When I tried to pre-order TKAM, Amazon wanted me to confirm my password (even though I was already signed in) as well as the CC on the account and it says "Gift Cards are not supported for this transaction." I don't recall seeing that before on a one-click pre-order. No biggie, I confirmed it, it's pre-ordered, it was just a different process.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't see any of that.  

I did have to sort of sign in -- I'm always signed in but whenever I go to look at the more . . .sensitive . . . areas of my account -- like GC balances or MYK -- I do have to confirm my password.  

Anyway, I just clicked pre-order as usual and it did the usual thing.  It's listed in the Pending Deliveries area at $0.00 but when I click to view details, it shows the $4.74 price and says "Any applicable gift certificate and promotional balances will be applied to this order on release date."

I do still have a promotional balance left from the ebook settlement . . . . maybe that's the difference?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just pre-ordered. Didn't ask me anything about payment. We'll see what happens in July.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't see any of that.
> 
> I did have to sort of sign in -- I'm always signed in but whenever I go to look at the more . . .sensitive . . . areas of my account -- like GC balances or MYK -- I do have to confirm my password.
> 
> ...


That's certainly a possibility I didn't consider! I only have $1.50 left from the settlement (I am sure DH spent more than HIS fair share of it *pout*) plus a significant regular gift card balance. Maybe there not being enough left on the settlement balance to cover the pre-order threw things off and it didn't want to pull from 2 sources so required the CC confirmation.

Okay, back to your regularly scheduled program. Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I don't want to derail the thread, but what you said above is the way my pre-orders have always worked. When I tried to pre-order TKAM, Amazon wanted me to confirm my password (even though I was already signed in) as well as the CC on the account and it says "Gift Cards are not supported for this transaction." I don't recall seeing that before on a one-click pre-order. No biggie, I confirmed it, it's pre-ordered, it was just a different process.


Hmmm... Chris, I had the same experience as Ann. No extra prompts and got the same message on the order. Didn't have to confirm anything. I have no settlement credit left, spent that puppy...but I do have a fair gift card balance.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Anomalies in the order process notwithstanding -- can I just say KUDOS to Ms Lee for not trying to gouge fans by way overpricing the ebook.  And it looks like she's going to make a ton of money anyway if this thread is any indication of the interest.   

(I did read somewhere that, on ereaderIQ, it's the book on the greatest number of 'alert when on kindle' lists.  )


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anomalies in the order process notwithstanding -- can I just say KUDOS to Ms Lee for not trying to gouge fans by way overpricing the ebook. And it looks like she's going to make a ton of money anyway if this thread is any indication of the interest.
> 
> (I did read somewhere that, on ereaderIQ, it's the book on the greatest number of 'alert when on kindle' lists.  )


Agree with you, Ann. I was surprised to see it's only $4.74 - of course I pre-ordered it.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Happy dance!!! Just pre-ordered it and I can't  believe it's only $4.74. I will also be reading it for the first time. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if there would be an interest in a Book Klub for TKAM?  I'm sure there are a lot of discussion guides we could build off of...it would be fun to reread it with a group!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder if there would be an interest in a Book Klub for TKAM? I'm sure there are a lot of discussion guides we could build off of...it would be fun to reread it with a group!
> 
> Betsy


Indeed! I nominate YOU to lead it . . . . . 

(Seriously: you're the one with the quote from it in your signature.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Indeed! I nominate YOU to lead it . . . . .
> 
> (Seriously: you're the one with the quote from it in your signature.  )


Well, if there was interest, I was going to volunteer, though I would also want someone else to co-lead it with me, as we're going to be travelling some this summer about the time it's released. My rule of thumb is the person who suggests something needs to be willing to be in charge of it. 

The key thing is, would there be interest? Are you interested, Ann?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, if there was interest, I was going to volunteer, though I would also want someone else to co-lead it with me, as we're going to be travelling some this summer about the time it's released. My rule of thumb is the person who suggests something needs to be willing to be in charge of it.
> 
> The key thing is, would there be interest? Are you interested, Ann?
> 
> Betsy


I'd probably be interested in reading with a group -- but we'll also be doing a lot of traveling -- let's see: book comes out July 8 -- actually most of our traveling is before that. Definitely fully booked, though, the last week of July. But I'm not sure I've ever read it ONCE (definitely saw the movie) so would not be a good choice as a group leader or co-leader.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder if there would be an interest in a Book Klub for TKAM? I'm sure there are a lot of discussion guides we could build off of...it would be fun to reread it with a group!
> 
> Betsy


I would definitely participate! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've modified the thread title to highlight the book club idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wasn't suggesting you co-lead---believe in letting people volunteer --just trying to find out interest in a group.   So, with Meka, there's at least three of us!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wasn't suggesting you co-lead---believe in letting people volunteer --just trying to find out interest in a group.  So, with Meka, there's at least three of us!
> 
> Betsy


No, I got that. Was just not-volunteering to do so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, I got that. Was just not-volunteering to do so.


Of course, it would be perfectly fine if you co-led with me, then we could have these kinds of discussions for the entertainment of the group. 

Beetsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just pre-ordered!  I usually don't have time for a book club - but since I'm officially retiring on May 30th  (yay!) - I'm interested!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Would love a book club. 

Most people travel in the summer, so maybe a thread for each chapter already set up so everyone can discuss at their own pace?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a thought, thanks, Gertie.  

My idea in general is that people don't have to try to keep up with questions---if someone takes a month to read chapter one, they can post to the discussion when they get it read.

I guess I'm going to be the leader.   I'm going to play with this idea...

Betsy


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just found out about this today and pre-ordered it.  I missed "Rebecca" at a lower price, so I jumped on this so it didn't happen again.  This will be my third time reading it  .  I am definitely interested in participating a book Klub, so count me in.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I only just saw this thread - what a lovely surprise. 

I did go looking on Amazon UK with some trepidation, expecting it to not be available, but it's being released on Kindle in July here too, so I pre-ordered. It's £4.99 here (about US$8.40).

No sign of it on Audible though.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just pre-order my copy. I will admit I have only seen the movie and never read the book. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Angela!!!!  We're going to have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Angela!!!! We're going to have fun!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Count me in! I've never joined a book club although I did have a sort of TKaM book club with my 10 year old fairly recently. She had brought the book home from the library so we read it together and discussed it.

TKaM is a book I had only read sometime in the last few years, which is almost regrettable because I know that, as a child, it would have been right up there in my all-time favorites along with A Tree Grows in Brooklyn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, my preorder just arrived. Here are links to the Kindle version:



To Kill a Mockingbird (Perennial classics)

We're going to have a book klub for TKAM--I'm going to start a thread tomorrow, be on the lookout for it! Whe Harvey gets back from vacation (unless he can do it on his iPhone), he'll create a forum for us in Book Klubs.

Be patient with me--I'm also on vacation, but we're going to get started!

Betsy


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

I just downloaded my copy of TKAM.
Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine was sitting on my carousel when I fired up my Fire. Surprise!!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Yay!
I've never joined a Book Klub, but I will this one. I just hope I can keep up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The nice thing about our Book Klubs is you can participate as you can--the questions and other people's answers will still be there!

I'm looking forward to it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I should add that you can certainly join the Klub and participate if you have a paper version!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And the audiobook version is here:



To Kill a Mockingbird

$17.14 or 1 credit if you're an Audible member. No sign of any reduction if you have the Kindle edition.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be starting a thread soon--waiting a bit to see if Harvey can set up the new board from France.

I'm going to be traveling for the next week or so, still, myself.  But I'm going to set up some introductory questions and some structure for the book klub today!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And the audiobook version is here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can take some time to whispersync or the publisher might have decided not to allow it.

The narrator has a southern accent, which I wouldn't mind if it was like the movie narrator's accent. Now that I've listened to the whole sample, I'm liking it better. It's Scout that's narrating and the voice has an immature tone to it. I'll try it since I've got a lot of excess credits. If I don't like it, I can return it.

What's Harvey doing in France?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It can take some time to whispersync or the publisher might have decided not to allow it.
> 
> The narrator has a southern accent, which I wouldn't mind if it was like the movie narrator's accent. Now that I've listened to the whole sample, I'm liking it better. It's Scout that's narrating and the voice has an immature tone to it. I'll try it since I've got a lot of excess credits. If I don't like it, I can return it.
> 
> What's Harvey doing in France?


Yes, I just wanted to mention that it's not available. The narrator is Sissy Spacek; I listened to the sample and did like it, though I'm sooo used to the movie.

Harvey's on vacation with his family--for another couple of days, I think.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!  Downloaded and ready for the Book Klub whenever it gets started.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep . . . . I too woke up to an email from the Zon about my pre-order being delivered and, on opening my K, there it was at the top of the home page. Yay! I've seen the movie so often . . . . but I peeked into the beginning of the book and now I'm not sure I ever actually _read_ it. Which is sacrilege, I know. I'll be correcting that oversight as soon as I can and do plan to participate in the Klub as I have time -- though the next 2-3 weeks will be really busy for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I just wanted to mention that it's not available. The narrator is Sissy Spacek; I listened to the sample and did like it, though I'm sooo used to the movie.
> 
> Harvey's on vacation with his family--for another couple of days, I think.


Okay, as long as I know it's Sissy Spacek, I can adjust. I can see her as a grownup Scout.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep . . . . I too woke up to an email from the Zon about my pre-order being delivered and, on opening my K, there it was at the top of the home page. Yay! I've seen the movie so often . . . . but I peeked into the beginning of the book and now I'm not sure I ever actually _read_ it. Which is sacrilege, I know. I'll be correcting that oversight as soon as I can and do plan to participate in the Klub as I have time -- though the next 2-3 weeks will be really busy for me.


I only read it for the first time a few years ago. There are a few surprises


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

My copy just arrived - I forgot I pre-ordered it .... it's been forever since I read it.  I just set my reading order for the next 7 or so books over the weekend.  Time to readjust.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, my preorder just arrived. Here are links to the Kindle version:
> 
> 
> 
> To Kill a Mockingbird (Perennial classics)


I saw a popup about the email from Amazon last night and posted about it! Couldn't find this thread, so started a new one, which I merged after Gertie bumped it, LOL! I was pretty excited.

We'll be starting it soon!


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

Awesome! I want the audio version for when I'm cooking in the kitchen!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here ya go!



To Kill a Mockingbird

$17.14 or 1 credit if you're an Audible member.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it was whispersynced so I could switch back and forth between Kindle and audio. Sometimes I do both at the same time.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never read it, can't wait to read it with the Book Klub! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

I have major To Kill a Mockingbird love  Just one-clicked $3.95!!!! Will join the book club chat! Excited!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

heidi_g said:


> I have major To Kill a Mockingbird love  Just one-clicked $3.95!!!! Will join the book club chat! Excited!!!!


Wow! I pre-ordered at $4.55.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wow! I pre-ordered at $4.55.


Yes, the pre-order was $4.55, when it became available last night--sometime before 1AM EDT--it was $4.71 and went to $3.95 by about 8-8:30am this morning.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just spent 3.95 + tax.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

A stupid question, but here goes anyway:
When a Book Klub is made for TKAM, where in kboards will it be located so I know where to find it? And any idea of the title of the thread? 
Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not a stupid question at all!

Harvey will make a subforum for us in the Book Klub area
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,35.0.html

And we'll also announce it here.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, the pre-order was $4.55, when it became available last night--sometime before 1AM EDT--it was $4.71 and went to $3.95 by about 8-8:30am this morning.
> 
> Betsy


While the 50 cents isn't a big deal to me, as an experiment, I returned the one I'd pre-ordered and then re-bought. Got a $4.55 refund and purchased at $3.95. Got to do it within a week, though.

Mostly I'm impressed that Ms Lee hasn't opted to try to gouge folks on the price of the book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The book and audio are now syncing!!!


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

LOVE!! Oddly enough, I was never assigned To Kill a Mockingbird in school and chose to read it on my own.  I still consider it one of the best books I've ever read.  I will definitely be purchasing it and downloading it to my Kindle, even though I have a physical copy too.


----------



## derekailes2014 (Aug 4, 2014)

This one of my required books we had to read in high school.  I'm glad that it was.  I hate to think that I would never had an opportunity to read this classic.  It's been twenty years since I've been in school.  I hope this is still a required reading.


----------

